

An Alternative Theory of Unions (2007) - tokenadult
http://paulgraham.com/unions.html

======
brc
Not sure why this is being linked again, but it's a good read.

The real value lies in the recognition that certain workforces wax and wane.
To be ahead of this curve you need to be aware of the macroeconomic forces at
work behind it. And you need to be prepared early on to change streams if you
can detect a problem coming along. Like any long-term trend, they are likely
to overshoot in both directions (zero unemployment to industry bust). And you
need to teach your offspring these skills as well, because ultimately career
selection is more important than actual academic performance when it comes to
income.

The other interesting thing that pg doesn't cover is the tight correlation
between government jobs and unions. Most unions have shrunk to what seems like
a minimum size - is the future of union participation a function of the size
of the public service?

